# Canidae question



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

I think we are going to put our new puppy on canidae when she comes home Sat. but I noticed they have all life stages food and have never not used puppy food. I guess this is fine?? Also, they now have a grain free food-would you go with it or just one of their regular foods? Thanks so much!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I wouldn't feed any of them except the ALS myself. They all have more calcium that a lot of folks are comfortable with. The ALS has the least calcium of any of the formulas.

I don't feed puppy food AT ALL. My current pup is now 10 months old and I have fed her Canidae ALS since she was 9 weeks old.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Just a note, I would find out what the BREEDER is feeding and buy some of that to feed the pup for the first week or 2, then gradually change over to the new food. Changing the pup "cold turkey" when you bring it home is NOT a good idea.


----------



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

She feeds wysong and I cant find it but I am going to ask for a small bag of it from the breeder.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

You might want to think twice about that food.They keep changing the ingredients and people have been having problems.There is a class action suit against Diamond foods that I guess makes the food.Also mix in what ever the breeder is feeding so it's tummy won't get upset with a drastic switch.I am feeding Fromm food and many here feed lots of other good quailty food as well.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: sumShe feeds wysong and I cant find it but I am going to ask for a small bag of it from the breeder.


I would ask NOW, that way if it isn't possible to get enough from the breeder, you can order it. (Some breeders send food home with a puppy but others don't.)


----------



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

Food is such a hard think to figure out- so many different ideas about food and then if you find one you want to use you cant find it anywhere around you.. I emailed her about a hour ago so hopefully she will send some-they are really sweet people so I can not imagine it would be a problem.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

If you can't buy from her or if she is just too far away sometimes you can order it at a feed store.Just because it isn't on the shelf doesn't mean they can't special order.


----------



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

One quick question- Canidae doesnt say it is for nessarily for large breed -does that matter??


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

No. 
I don't believe in kibble for different sized dogs either. (Other than a "small BITES" of a kibble but with that the only difference is the size of the food, not the ingredients.) (THe only Large Breed kibble I would bother with is Orijen LBP. But that is because the calcium level is more in line with what is recommended for a large breed puppy rather than being overly high like most grain free kibbles.))

Puppy food, large breed food, "lite" and senior food is NOT necessary. My 17yo dog ate the same thing as the puppy.


----------



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

Do you supplement with anything else? Seems like people are using canned with dry but I have never done that so I wasnt sure why they do. I will be giving the Nuvet vitamins daily also so didnt know about the canned deal. Thanks!!


----------



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

So, if the large breed dog food doesnt make a difference would the wellness 5mix brand be okay even though they have a large breed formula but my store doesnt sell it. I can not decide which-canidae or wellness???


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

None of my dogs ever eat canned unless it's their birthday or they deserve a great reward.

Canidae doesn't agree with all GSDs so start with a small bag. My puppy - now 8 months - ate Canidae ALS for his first 5 months, didn't have too bad a problem with it but his breeder changed her recommendation becuase canidae changed formulas.

However, I know a few people, like Tracy who have not had a problem with it. Watch out for runny poop.

My dogs ate wellness for years, it's an excellent food. They've been on Fromm for a few months now and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

Did you feed the large breed wellness or just the regular wellness?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Regular wellness, never the large breed. My female was on wellness puppy until she was about 8 months, she grew up to be a normal size. That's a concern with GSDs on puppy food that they'll grow too fast and stress their joints (and get to be too big)


----------



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

Good then I think I am going to get teh puppy food from wellness and then should I go to the Large breed formula after a year or is the regular wellness okay for adult GSD's? I hope that wasnt repeitive! I know that the Wellness Large breed puppy food and the Large breed adult food from wellness is new but my store doesnt have it and all they have is the puppy formula and the adult regular formula.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I never used a large breed food. Might be a good topic for another thread - some people do feed large breed but I'm not one of them. 

GSDs technically aren't supposed to be large breed, they're a medium breed.


----------



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks-good to know!


----------

